
Ohio Submarines Were Designed to Be Drone-Carrying Clandestine Command Centers - privong
https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/31121/how-the-ohio-class-guided-missile-sub-was-born-and-why-theyre-much-more-than-meets-the-eye
======
iscrewyou
Completely off topic: I just went down a rabbit hole of old submarine games.
After seeing some of the graphics in the article, I remembered I used to play
a submarine game but couldn't name it. After plenty of googling (and finding
out there are A LOT of sub simulations), I found it. Enigma Rising Tide was
the game. It was the most janky game I ever played but that was part of the
fun.

~~~
platz
Almost every sub game I've played is trash, but Red Storm Rising was executed
so perfectly, I don't think I've ever been able to find a game experience
quite like it to this day.

It had the feel of a simulation (with many controls) but also felt really
minimal and action-based.

The sound was also great.

~~~
acheron
Red Storm Rising is fantastic. I still go back and play it sometimes.

There was a “spiritual successor” game on Steam called Cold Waters I think,
but I never tried it out.

~~~
platz
I saw that, I'm interested but not sure how the gameplay feels

The original was very cerebral and suspenseful

------
SenHeng
Holy back button hijack, Batman!

------
xwdv
I wish submarine tech had more funding. It would be amazing if today we had
the modern equivalent of an aircraft carrier that could also submerse itself
completely underwater and travel to destinations all across the globe.

~~~
basementcat
"Submarine Tech" has produced a fleet of quiet submersible vehicles powered by
nuclear reactors and capable of continuously operating without provisions for
several months, each containing several miniature nuclear missile silos with a
missile inside _each of which_ is capable of destroying multiple city-sized
targets anywhere on the surface of the Earth on a moment's notice.

And that is just the unclassified stuff.

~~~
doctorpangloss
There are no classified offensive nuclear weapons. Probably no classified
launch vehicles. It would defeat the point.

~~~
chrisseaton
> There are no classified offensive nuclear weapons. Probably no classified
> launch vehicles.

I'm not sure this is really true. It's widely believed that Israel have
classified nuclear weapons and launch vehicles.

~~~
skummetmaelk
That's only because they're not supposed to have them and announcing it would
be an admission.

Everybody knows they do though.

~~~
chrisseaton
> Everybody knows they do though.

That's literally what I said.

